# WAN Connection Disconnecting...



## Concat (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello,

I just recently got a Belkin G+ MIMO router and it's giving me a headache.

I've tried every combination of settings for this router and I still keep getting disconnected at regular intervals (every 5-10 minutes according to the log in the router).

I've googled my issue and it appears its a common issue with this router. If this is a known issue, is there resource for a fix? I have the latest firmware, I've tried setting up a static ip for my laptop, tried using DCHP, used different DNS servers, firewall turned off, DMZ... I've tried everything, and each time I DO manage to connect, but 5-10 minutes later it disconnects. Fine for browsing to a certain extent, but useless for gaming.

thanks in advance for the help


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Do you run the Windows wireless WZC client or a 3rd party adapter wireless client?


----------



## Concat (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok here ya go. Pretty sure the issue is with the router, but if I knew for sure I wouldn't be here  Everything was fine and dandy until I replaced my Blitzz router with this Belkin.

-Canada

-Shaw

-Modem: Motorola; Model No. SB5100

-Router: BELKIN G+ MIMO; Model No. F5D9230-4

-I am connecting both wirelessly (on laptop as we speak), and wired (PC connected to router)

-My Computer is a Toshiba Satellite, but that shouldn't matter because this issue affects both computers and my PS3. Unless you want model numbers for everything that interacts with my network... sigh...

-Windows XP SP2

-Firefox

EDIT: I already disabled WZC because I read this might alleviate the issue. It did not. I'm using 128 WEP encryption and this might be useful:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\XXXXXXXX>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CD-LAPTOP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-0F-B0-69-D5-87

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5004X Wireless Network Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-F5-5B-72-EB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you had a working router, why did you replace it? Can you put it back?


----------



## Concat (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, it was my sister's router and she is moving... so I need a new router and I bought this Belkin G+ MIMO because of its extended range. Now range is no longer an issue. Just can't get a connection that lasts longer than 10 minutes.

I've emailed Belkin, who have responded fast with the typical "turn off firewalls and reboot." Been there, done that, no results.

This is the security log from my router which is giving me tears:

User Login From 192.168.1.100 => Mon Feb 18 14:27:18 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 14:25:27 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 14:17:24 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 14:15:29 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 14:14:52 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 14:05:33 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 14:02:53 2008

User Login From 192.168.1.100 => Mon Feb 18 14:00:21 2008

User Login From 192.168.1.100 => Mon Feb 18 13:59:58 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 13:58:24 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 13:58:02 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 13:49:14 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 13:47:03 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 13:45:25 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 13:38:54 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 13:37:15 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 13:35:05 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 13:29:20 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 13:28:11 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 13:23:12 2008

WAN Connection Disconnected => Mon Feb 18 13:22:35 2008


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you try upgrading to the latest firmware? If so, reset to factory defaults and reconfigure. If that fails, make sure that you can get a good steady connection from the modem. If that's true, take that turkey back and buy a different brand.


----------



## Concat (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, got the latest firmware. I just reset to factory settings and reconfigured. Got everything connected again. All strong signals. WAN Disconnects still happen every few minutes. Modem gets steady signal.

Sigh... So i guess I just need to return this to the store? Or do I have to go through Belkin themselves?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd try to give it back to the store. If you're buying a different brand, they may take it back.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

That is the one thing I hate about all these companies that make routers. They ship them with "known issues." A router that cannot maintain and connection to the WAN should not be released. I once bought a netgear which I could not get the DHCP to work. Guess what? "known issue." It took 2 firmware releases to get it fixed. These companies are just as bad as Microsoft, they know it's broken but they release it anyways.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The pressures of competition.


----------



## drgonzo8000 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi, I know this reply is a little late, but for those who stumble upon it like I did...

I too was having a problem with my Belkin F5D9230-4 disconnection from the internet every 23 seconds (same thing in security log). I'm not sure what type of connection you have (I have DSL with PPPoE), but all I had to do was bridge the modem and router. Go to the modem configuration page (on modem) and set it from PPPoE to bridge--this turns off the interet from the modem, allowing the router to use its software instead. In the router's configuration page, set your connection to PPPoE rather than dynamic, enter your username, and password found on the modem configuration page. That's it!!!

The example I posted above may not be an exact match to your situation, but it's worth looking into before you go through the hassle of returning something that may not be defective. If in doubt, call your ISP. Hope this helps.


----------

